
No alcohol safe to drink, global study confirms (2018) - deegles
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-45283401
======
just-juan-post
I have to wear a mask to protect others from Coronavirus so I don't kill
others and for the general safety of the larger population.

We need to ban alcohol for the same reason.

